# Brooks to be named NBA's Most Improved Player



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What do you guys think? Do you think he has a chance or if he deserves it?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Brooks MIP?*

I'd say he's in a dead heat with about four or five other guys. Literally could be any of them.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Brooks MIP?*

The media agrees with you.










> Rockets guard Aaron Brooks will be named the winner of the NBA Most Improved Player award on Thursday, according to a person with knowledge of the voting.
> 
> Brooks will be the first Rockets player to win one of the league’s performance awards since Steve Francis was a co-rookie of the year 10 years ago.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6969227.html


----------



## rayallen (May 6, 2010)

Congratulate!it's great!


----------

